# New tank ideas



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello,

I recently got offered a good deal on a tank and couldn't say no.

The tanks size is 124cm x 40cm x 52cm high.

I orinally was thinking of doing lake Malawi, mainly yellow labs, however having kept these fish in the past I thought perhaps I'd try something else.

I've always wanted to give tangs a try, particular Tropheus Ikola / Bemba / duboisi or similar.

I'd like to know if you think the tank is big enough for these fish and if so what would the ideal sticking levels be.

Would one species be best in a tank this size?


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

And another question would a mixed Tropheus tank be possible that size?

I've seen a tank with Duboisi, Bemba and Kiriza and it looks amazing, however that was a much larger tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ideal for tropheus is a species tank tht is 48" x 18" or larger.

This tank is 48" x 16" so if you use it for tropheus, I would do one species only.


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

Is any one species of Tropheus better than the other to keep in a tank this size? And will it be big enough for when they mature in to adults?

Also is it easy to sell any fry once they breed?


----------



## Demonsoul (Sep 19, 2013)

I want to say that a mixed tropheus tank is possible, but it is harder to breed them. they will more stressful in the tank when you keep more than one kind tropheus.


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

Cool, I may be getting a 5ft tank now instead which may be better.

Need to decide on single species or a mixed tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you haven't already read some of the articles in the CF Library section on Tropheus, Here is the link. Quite a few good articles submitted by members of the forum.


----------

